# Σκώμματα για τη μεγαλομανία του Σαρκοζύ



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

Είναι στα γαλλικά:

N'oubliez pas : il a sauvé Alsthom, il a libéré Ingrid Betancourt et les otages en Somalie le jour même.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy peut encercler ses ennemis. Tout seul.
> - Quand Nicolas Sarkozy pisse face au vent, le vent change de direction.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy peut claquer une porte fermée...
> - Nicolas Sarkozy a déjà compté jusqu'à l'infini. Deux fois.
> - Certaines personnes portent un pyjama Superman. Superman porte un pyjama Nicolas Sarkozy.
> - Jésus Christ est né en 1955 avant Nicolas Sarkozy.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy ne porte pas de montre. Il décide de l'heure qu'il est.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy peut diviser par zéro.
> - Dieu a dit : que la lumière soit ! Et Nicolas Sarkozy répondit : On dit s'il vous plaît.
> - La seule chose qui arrive à la cheville de Nicolas Sarkozy... c'est sa chaussette.
> - Quand Google ne trouve pas quelque chose, il demande à Nicolas Sarkozy.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy fait pleurer les oignons.
> - Les Suisses ne sont pas neutres, ils attendent de savoir de quel coté Nicolas Sarkozy se situe.
> - Pour certains hommes le testicule gauche est plus large que le testicule droit. Chez Nicolas Sarkozy, chaque testicule est plus large que l'autre.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy sait parler le braille.
> - Il n'y a pas de théorie de l'évolution. Juste une liste d'espèces que Nicolas Sarkozy autorise à survivre.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy et Superman ont fait un bras de fer, le perdant devait mettre son slip par dessus son pantalon.
> - Un jour, au restaurant, Nicolas Sarkozy a commandé un steak. Et le steak a obéi.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy a un jour avalé un paquet entier de somnifères. Il a cligné des yeux.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy mesure son pouls sur l'échelle de Richter.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy connaît la dernière décimale de Pi.
> - Nicolas Sarkozy peut taguer le mur du son
> - Quand la tartine de Nicolas Sarkozy tombe, la confiture change de côté.
> - Dieu voulait créer l'univers en 10 jours. Nicolas Sarkozy lui en a donné 6.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Ωραία, ξεσκονίσαμε λίγο και τα γαλλικά μας (π.χ. aucun ne lui arrive à la cheville, κανένας δεν τον φτάνει ούτε στο μικρό του δαχτυλάκι — οι Γάλλοι έχουν τον αστράγαλο για μέτρο μέτρησης).

Συνήθως κάποιες τέτοιες συλλογές αποτελούν ανακύκλωση παλαιότερων. Π.χ. έχω δει εκείνα που λέγονταν για τον Μουσολίνι να ξαναλέγονται για τον Παπαδόπουλο. Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα πολλά εύστοχα αυτής της συλλογής είναι κι αυτά ανακυκλώσεις, μια και οι Γάλλοι ηγέτες το έχουν λίγο αυτό το σύνδρομο (Λουδοβίκος ΙΔ΄, Ντε Γκολ, Μιτεράν) χωρίς βέβαια να έχουν το μονοπώλιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2015)

Δεν ήξερα ότι είχαμε τέτοιο νήμα, αλλά ταιριάζει τέλεια αυτό που ήθελα να ανεβάσω: οι Γάλλοι ειρωνεύονται τον Σαρκοζύ που χώθηκε στην πρώτη σειρά της πορείας υποστήριξης των ηγετών στο Charlie Hebdo


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2015)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?435-Διασκεδάστε-και-μ-αυτό&p=234681&viewfull=1#post234681


----------

